# C A Glue and Wood



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

I have never used C A glue on any woodworking project, but want to give it a try.
I’ll be using it on Band saw boxes made of Walnut, Oak, Ash and Chestnut.
I’m thinking medium or thick thickness, but not sure. What would you use?
Is Titebond a good C A adhesive?
Thanks


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I use CA glue all the time to fix small chips, as a grain filler, install binding and inlays, fill cracks, and repairs. I have never used it in place of wood glue on structural joints though. Its an amazing grain filler though. Especially for darker woods inlayed on lighter woods.


----------



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

Colt W Knight, thanks for your thoughts on this subject.

Purchased a tube of (Gorilla) C A glue yesterday.
I gave it a go on a Walnut band saw box.

The C A did o.k. on the blade kerf and drawer handle.
The Walnut boards were glued together last weekend using TB3.

As of this morning I have Five 1 inch thick Hard Maple boards 10x12 inches glued together with the C A glue. More than likely I’ll cut out /make another band saw box this afternoon. Will see how the C A does on hardwood glue ups.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I used CA (thick) as an experiment a few years back when making small hand planes from exotics. I very rarely work with anything not native, so I had little experience dealing with the oily woods etc. I found these in my old gallery, uploaded December 2007. I have been using the planes off and on since then. They are stored in an unconditioned space (hot and humid like right now, below zero in the winter, and everything in between)...they are still in one piece.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Making your own handplanes, that is hardcore!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Daren,
those planes are awesome.
Rather than "storing" them, I'd display them in the house! they are beautiful.


----------

